# Ascension



## Tulius Hostilius (Jun 29, 2015)

There are many threads here but I didn’t saw any about “Ascension”: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3696720/

I saw 3 episodes of about one hour and I think that is a very good show, although not one about a space travel as I supposed to initially. So it is not the typical Space Opera that I intended but I am really enjoying. There is a good starting point. A good plot. A conspiracy theory. A couple of interesting characters… and an experience that any sociologist would fell in haven.

Opinions?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2015)

It wasn't bad , wasn't great.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 3, 2015)

T.H.

Try this thread:
*https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/550750/*


----------



## alchemist (Jul 3, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> It wasn't bad , wasn't great.



Pretty much this. I could live without another series


----------



## Tulius Hostilius (Jul 3, 2015)

REBerg said:


> T.H.
> 
> Try this thread:
> *https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/550750/*[URL='https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/550750/[/QUOTE'][/QUOTE[/URL]]


 
Ups! Thanks! Didn't saw it! Can a moderator merge this? 2 threads about the same don't make sence!

and, Reberg, "T.H."? heheh, I took 1 second to understand that it was for me. : )


----------



## REBerg (Jul 4, 2015)

Tulius Hostilius said:


> Reberg, "T.H."? heheh, I took 1 second to understand that it was for me. : )



Sorry, my typing fingers sometimes get lazy.


----------

